
What the Google Web will look like in 10 years - Flemlord
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/12/09/what-the-google-web-will-look-like-in-10-years/
======
amix
The article briefly mentions artificial intelligence. Some time ago I was at a
lecture by Peter Norvig, Director of Research at Google, where he spoke about
AI and AI in regard to Google. They are definitely thinking about it. Google
has an army of PhDs, lots of money, petabytes of data and lots of computer
resources... I think they will implement something that resembles AI in the
next 10 years as it's one of the ways they can improve their search and their
ad platform. Currently, Google is doing big leaps into this field already
(with Google Translate, Google Voice etc.)

~~~
huherto
agree....google goggles looks like magic to me.

